# Farmer using “propane blast gun" to scare crows @ 7am: Noise Pollution problem?



## Baracuda (25 Sep 2011)

I live out the country, my farming neighbour has got one of those “propane blast guns” which sounds like a firearm being discharged. It is used for frightening crows away. 

Problem is it is starting at 7.30 am each morning and going off 6 times an hour up until 8 pm 7 days a week. Its about 500 meters southwest from my house so the wind is carrying the noise. Its driving my family and I up the walls, cannot even leave window's open agar with the noise. Everybody awake this Sunday morning again at 7.30 am. 

Before I go and have it out with the farmer, could anybody tell me if he has a right to have this thing running constant 7 days a week. 

Thanks in advance for your replies, 

A very tired and grumpy Baracuda!


----------



## regvw (25 Sep 2011)

I think the farmer has a right to try and protect his livelihood, the crows will destroy what ever crop he has if he does not do something.

Will you have the same issue with cows roaring, tractors working at night etc. 
Did you not consider these things before you moved to the country


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Sep 2011)

This thread might be worth a read:

Low level CONSTANT humming noise from dairy farm neighbour??


----------



## Baracuda (25 Sep 2011)

regvw said:


> I think the farmer has a right to try and protect his livelihood, the crows will destroy what ever crop he has if he does not do something.
> 
> Will you have the same issue with cows roaring, tractors working at night etc.
> Did you not consider these things before you moved to the country


Perhaps I should have given a bit more back ground to put this in context 

Come from a farming back ground and have lived in the country all my life. His calfs along with the other farmers calfs are roaring every spring after being weaned. Farm traffic in the fields every harvest for a few nights. Another grain farmer calls to the house's in the area and lets the neighbours know that he is setting up the blast gun for the next 6 weeks or so and he has the cop on not to start it until 8 in the morning......Not a problem at all, this is part of country life.

Just walked through the fields and the blast gun is only about 300 meters from my home and right beside the road. He reported the next door neighbours 16 year son to the guards for shooting and frightening his animals last June. Hardly a reasonable man!

He does not have any crops. He is using this to frighten crows away from his silage bales and I am not looking forward to the prospect of having to listen to this for the entire winter. If every farmer was to employ one of these to protect their silage, it would sound like there was a war going on in the countryside!!!


----------



## regvw (25 Sep 2011)

now, putting a banger on to mind round bales does not sound like normal behaviour, I never heard of this before


----------



## ajapale (25 Sep 2011)

*Noise Regulations in Ireland* 
    Under Irish law, you are entitled to make a complaint to     the  courts about specific neighbourhood noise. What is noise pollution and  how     do you make a complaint?


from citizens advice.



> Where to apply
> *Information*
> 
> Under Irish law, you are entitled to bring complaints about specific neighbourhood noise to the District Court.
> ...


----------



## Baracuda (26 Sep 2011)

Had a terrible nights sleep last night, wife got no sleep at all. Farmer left his sheep dog beside the bales all night and the dog kept barking until 4.30 am. Dog must have went to sleep at that stage but must have woke up again at 5.30 because he started barking again. 


So I was keeping an eye out all day to meet and discuss the issue with farmer. Caught up with him there an hour ago. Drove up to his shed and there was the poor dog with a 4 foot chain tied to a cattle feeder in over grown wet grass about 10 foot away from the blast gun. Gave out about the dog barking all night. Gave out about the propane blast gun. He was not too impressed with me laying down the law! 


Told him that it was cruel to leave the dog like that all night as well as half the day and said that I did not think that ISPCA would be too happy to see an animal left like that. Attitude changed straight away. Agreed to taking the dog home and to switch off the blast gun at the weekend for good! Unbelieveable that someone could be so cruel to an animal!!! 

looking forward to a good lie in next Sunday morning!

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Sep 2011)

Baracuda said:


> Told him that it was cruel to leave the dog like that all night as well as half the day and said that I did not think that ISPCA would be too happy to see an animal left like that. Attitude changed straight away.



Well done.  If only a few more people would help in looking out for so many animals who are badly treated


----------



## Laramie (28 Sep 2011)

Why is he waiting until the weekend to switch off the blast gun?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (28 Sep 2011)

Crows head home every Friday and only return Monday morning, perhaps?


----------



## T McGibney (28 Sep 2011)

I once attended a football match with one of those blast guns going off intermittently in the next field. It wasn't a pleasant experience and the game only lasted an hour or so.

On another level, I would genuinely doubt if they are any way effective in scaring off birds.


----------



## bullbars (28 Sep 2011)

T McGibney said:


> I
> On another level, I would genuinely doubt if they are any way effective in scaring off birds.


 
They work very well, lot of tillage guys use them. 
Rare for a farmer protecting bales to use them but sometimes they go beyond being just a nuisance and can destroy every bale harvested.

OP are the bales in one location or are they still scattered about the field?


----------



## regvw (28 Sep 2011)

I have seen people catch crows and tie them by the foot near the area where they dont want other crows to come into. seems to work well but is cruel to the crow that is tied


----------



## flattea2 (28 Sep 2011)

That noise seems a bit excessive

There are other ways to keep the crows away….. You can paint the silage bales with white X’s, that usually works. My uncle once put up a fake fox with a dead crow under his paw and he said it worked a treat.


----------



## micmclo (28 Sep 2011)

flattea2 said:


> You can paint the silage bales with white X’s, that usually works.



That is a myth and does nothing

Do you think crows can read UP KERRY or whatever message the farmer puts on them.

Paint does nothing at all

The fake fox sounds good though


----------



## flattea2 (28 Sep 2011)

micmclo said:


> That is a myth and does nothing
> 
> Do you think crows can read UP KERRY or whatever message the farmer puts on them.
> 
> ...



the paint tends to work for short while, although its not suitable for long term use as the crows eventually work it out.

Yeah the fox was a good one. My uncle said he could see the crows circling the bales looking down at the fox but too afraid to come close!!


----------



## jackswift (28 Sep 2011)

Being a farmer and having used bangers I can tell you that they will work until the crows figure them out. Usually a week after the banger being setup. There is a new bird scarer now that doesn't have any noise and is very effective if setup before the crop is planted or bales made. It is a kite in the shape of a hawk that will stay airborne in the lightest wind. Cheaper than a banger and also neighbour friendly.


----------



## Baracuda (28 Sep 2011)

bullbars said:


> OP are the bales in one location or are they still scattered about the field?


About 300 or 400 bales all neatly stacked up beside shed! He has them painted all right but certainly not with "Up Kerry" he's trying to keep the crows away (even the crows in Roscommon hate the Kerry team)

The other neighbouring farmer only cut his crop 2 weeks ago so every crow for miles around is gathering for the harvest that was lost to the ground and he has taken in the straw yesterday so perhaps the crows will disband over the coming days!


----------



## onq (2 Oct 2011)

Here is a story about the banger problem of 2002 re scaring birds.

I seem to recall a service offered either here or in Britain where a trained falconer would come out and fly the bird every so often to scare off crows et.

Here is a link for the kite method of keep birds away.


----------



## Marigold77 (15 Aug 2012)

I came across this thread earlier And so glad that you have sorted it. The one here has been going since morning and I think he has gone home and just left it to bang all night. The council are trying to find who exactly owns it as we cannot access the land it is on by road etc and are not sure of the exact address. 

Added to this have been ten hour shooting parties in the same place. Desperately tired now.


​


----------



## Marigold77 (17 Aug 2012)

We seem to have reached impasse here as we cannot even find who has the crowbanger; land away from the road and so much land has been bought etc etc etc. Still banging almost all day and sometimes at night, and we are exhausted. With very limited mobility am hampered.


----------

